# Mod und \  ?



## MsvP (13. Februar 2002)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe mal ne Frage, n' lehrer von meienr Freundin hat gefragt was "mod" und "\" bei Visual Basic bedeuten!

beispiel:
Ergebnis = Zahl1 \ Zahl2

Ergebnis = Zahl1 mod Zahl2

Danke schon ma für antworten auch in namen meiner Freundin! 

Euer Msv P!!!


----------



## netzbazille (13. Februar 2002)

Also folgendes :

Ergebnis = Zahl1 \ Zahl2 (eigentlich eher '/' - aber egal geht beides)
Das Ergebnis ist die Division der beiden Zahlen

Ergebnis = Zahl1 mod Zahl2 
Das Ergebnis ist der ganzzahlige Rest der Division beiden Zahlen. 
Als Beispiel : 

20  /  5 = 4  'normal oder ?
20 mod 5 = 0  'weil 20 läßt sich glatt durch 5 teilen, bleibt also kein Rest
20 mod 8 = 4  'da 20 nicht glatt durch 8 geteilt werden kann. Somit bleibt ein Rest 20 / 8 = 2,5 --> 2 * 8 = 16 --> 20 - 16 = 4 (der REST)

Ich hoffe das es so richtig ist, ansonsten habe ich wohl irgendetwas verpaßt beim Programmieren.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Februar 2002)

Gib ich hald auch noch meinen Senf dazu  

Also das ist absolut richtig erklärt.
@netzbazille wenn das falsch wäre, dann hättest du echt was verpaßt beim Programmieren      

Gruß Homer


----------



## MsvP (13. Februar 2002)

*Daaaaaaaaaaaanke!!!!!!*

Vielen Dank Jungz!

Ihr seid echt spitze! *wenn ich schwul wäre würde ich euch jetzt alle knuddeln 


Euer Msv P!!!


----------



## bartman336 (14. Februar 2002)

im großen und ganzen ist das ja richtig nur gibt es bei vb schon einen Unterschied zwischen "/" und "\" 
und zwar folgender
20 / 8 = 2,5
und 
20 \ 8 = 2

das heißt der "\" steht für die sogenannte Integer Division und gibt 
dadurch keine Nachkommastellen aus.

Sorry falls das ein bischen nach "Klug******er" klingt aber auf diese Frage bin ich bei meinem Lehrer auch schon reingefallen.


----------



## netzbazille (14. Februar 2002)

naja, zumindest habe ich nicht zu viel verpaßt  ! Aber man lernt ja nie aus!

Danke


----------



## Avariel (14. Februar 2002)

Und, falls die Theorie auch noch einen interessiert, Mod steht für Modulo.

cya
Avariel


----------



## Gangsta-slida (28. März 2002)

so`n sch**** hab ich schon genug in der Schule gehabt..
Modulo kann man gut für einen Primzahlen Algorithmus brauchen....


----------

